# Help me please!



## alex10 (Jun 7, 2011)

I want to share my story in a few words in order to know me, and with the hope, that somebody can help me.
My name is Alex, 20y. old. I was an anxious person since the high school... I tried to cure my anxiety and panic attacks with some medication in the past, but there was no any result, but either any side effect, so I decied, I don't take them again...
But in 2010 June, I had a very hard and long period of depression, I couldn't handle... so I wanted to see a specialist. That "specialist" prescribed 100 mg / night of Trittico (Trazodone) for me, and he said I should take it for 3 months to see some good effects. After the first 2 weeks of Trazodone I observed, that I have no emotions, or feelings, plus my initial symtoms existed yet, so I thought these are just the side effects of the med., those will disappear, when I stop to take it, and the "doc" said, I should take them 3 months, so I did that. After a month my initial stomach symtoms begun to heal, I felt better, but the anxiety, depression, etc persisted. When I was at 3 months there was no any bennefit, I still had anhedonia, numbness caused by the drug, and anxiety, so decided to taper. In just two weeks I was at zero mg. So, when I stopped definetly to take it, was 2010 October 2. Since then I live a hell on earth in every moment. In that period I begun to experience some horrific symtoms I never experienced before: constant head pressure, pain, numbness, anhedonia, more anxiety, symtoms like flu, sexual dysfunctions (low libido, genital anathesia)... I shoulded to stop my year at university, I was unable to continue it. Since 2011 March I've tottaly lost my mind, and I have sever derealization / depersonalization, since then I was unable to get outside, I stay only in the house... pure and simple, my mind can't process the things and I've lost my focus (I can't focus on a thing, I see, or on a thought), and I have huge cognitive problems... but till May 15 I could watch to a tv show, or just listen to some music at PC, but since a half month this gotten more severe, I can't talk with my fammilly about a normal subject, because my mind doesn't work to follow a subject and to enjoy it, I'm not that person who I was, I just survive my days, without to do anything, I don't talk with my friends, because I can't be connected on the subjects we used to talk about, I'm not in this world. I have a lot of pshisically symtoms, I literrally can't feel my head, it's like my head, mouth, chin are not solid organs, I feel it like it's falling apart, but the same time, I feel a constant pressure in my throat and palate. I should say that in this period of withdrawal (if it is just that) I have tried out a lot fo vitamines, herbals, natural brain stimulatios, but either one helped me, and my situation just got worse with the time. I didn't want to take any psy drugs again, because right this is what ruined my life. This post took me more, than 2 hours, because I shoulded to make a lot of pauses. If you think you can help me with some advices, write, pls.


----------

